# Erfahrungen mit: Biotec Screenmatic 12 + Vergleich zu Biotec 10.1



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen Teich von ca. 6000L bei 1,30m Tiefe mit einigen Ufer und Unterwasserpflenzen. Ab ca. 13:00 Uhr scheint die Sonne auf diesen bis ca. 21:00 Uhr. Fische kommen erst in 4 Wochen rein.

Nun möchte ich mir endlich einen vernünftigen Filter kaufen der lange hält und nicht jede Woche gereinigt werden muss (nicht selber bauen).

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen zu diesen ?:

1. Screenmatic 12 von Oa..e
(hat da jemand schon mal Probleme mit dem Abscheider bzw. Ablassschieber und der Reinigung gehabt ?)

2. Biotec 10.1 von Oa..e

3. einen Vortex Reihenfilter mit Bürsten, Schwämmen + Granulat von der Firma Super Fish (diese Firma kenn ich allerdings gar nicht ... fand auch keine HP im Netz)

Also ich persönlich schwanke noch zwischen den beiden von Oa..e. 

Im Oa..e Forum hab ich gelesen das da einige Leute Probleme mit dem Screenmatic hatten - könnt ihr das bestätigen ? Bei dem 10.1 müsste ich ja noch für viele Euros nen Siebfilter davor bauen, deshalb tendiere ich eher zum Screenmatic.

Wenn der Winterkommt muss ich doch sicher diesen komplett ausbuddeln und ins Haus bringen ? - Die Technik + Schwämme gehen ja sicher bei den Minus Temps kaputt oder ?

--------------
UVC:

da hab ich gelesen das so 3W pro 1000L bei einem Koi Teich empfohlen werden. (ich werde sicher nur 2 Koi und ein paar Goldfischies einsetzten)

also würd ich den Bitron 18 W von Oa..e nehmen - empfehlt ihr da eher den 24 W ?

Sollte dieser UVC eigentlich auch permanent laufen wie der Filter, oder nur einige wenige Stunden pro Tag ?

--------------
Pumpenfrage:

ist es sinnvoll einen Skimmer immer an eine einzelne Pumpe anzuschließen und einzeln dem Filter zuzuführen ?

ich wollte eigentlich einen mit einer Aquamax 8000 kombiniert zu Filter laufen lassen - was empfehlt ihr denn ?

Würde bei meiner Teichgröße auch eine Aquamax 6000 ausreichen ?

- Oder empfehlt ihr da nen ganz anderen Pumpenhersteller ? -


Ich freu mich auf eure rege Beteiligung....

Gruß Ralf


----------



## simon (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit: Biotec Screenmatic 12 + Vergleich zu Biotec 10.1*

hallo ralf
ich habe den biotec12 screenmatic+aquamax8000+skimmer(irgentwas mit 40)
der skimmer hängt am sateliteneingang(hoffe das heisst so).
bin sehr zufrieden und mache den alle 4 wochen sauber.
hab mir erst letzte woche ne no name ucv 18w  für 50 euro bei ebay dazugeholt und hab nun glasklares wasser.
gruss simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit: Biotec Screenmatic 12 + Vergleich zu Biotec 10.1*

Hallo Simon,

hattest du die Screen damals ohne bie Bitron gekauft ? Irgendwie komm ich immer mit dieser Durchflussmengenangabe durcheinander ....

Also der Filter lässt 12500 L/h zu

Ein Bitron zB. 24W lässt lt. O..e Katalog aber nur 3.500 L/h durch und deine Pumpe gibt 8000 l/h ab - gut, vielleicht kommen nur 7000 L/h am Bitron an - aber werden die dann von diesem UVC gedrosselt ?

Und dann kann man ja glaub ich noch die Durchflussmenge am Ausgabekopf des Screen regulieren oder ?

Gibt es denn bei deinem UVC irgendeine Durchflussmengenangabe ? Den UVC betreibst du auch nur nach Nötigkeit / Verschmutzungsgrad oder ? 18 W reich dir aus ?

Hattest Du jemals das Problem das das oben gelegene Sieb des Screen sehr viel Schmutz in sich festgehalten hat so das du per Hand (mit Bürste oder so) dieses reinigen musstest damit das Wasser wieder komplett gut durchfließt oder klappt das gut mit dieser Selbstreinigung alle 30min ?

:hai

Gruß Ralf


----------



## simon (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit: Biotec Screenmatic 12 + Vergleich zu Biotec 10.1*

hallo ralf
was den bitron angeht:friede keine ahnung    der war mir einfach ne nummer zu teuer

am ausgabeknopf kannst du die wasserstrahllänge einstellen  mit der durchsatzmenge hat das glaub ich nix zu tun

den 18watt hab ich genommen weil er 9000l/h kann
betreiben tu ich den eigentlich wegen den keimen/__ parasiten   um diese evtl. in grenzen zu halten.
klares wasser hat ich eigentlich die ganze zeit(ausser bei den 3wochen sonne am stück  da gabs dann ne eintrübung

das sieb funk. ganz gut   nur auf der unterseite hat es ne abstreifbürste  die setzt sich ab und an zu.

ansonsten bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit der kombi

gruss simon


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit: Biotec Screenmatic 12 + Vergleich zu Biotec 10.1*

Hallo Ralf,

also ich hab am Teich den Biotec 10.1,
allerdings ein Spaltsieb  (Compactsiev II)vorgeschaltet.

Mit dieser Kombination bin ich bei meiner Teichgröße und mit meinem Besatz mehr als zufrieden.

Ich hab damals das Set von Oase gekauft, mit dazu passenden Bitron 24C und 8000er Aquamax.

Der Bitron lief am Anfang genau 5 Tage am Teich,
danach habe ich in abgebaut, gereinigt und im Keller eingemoddet.
Statt den Bitron hab ich einen Pflanzenfilter gebaut... 
Ich wollte ihn aufheben, falls doch mal der Teich von Schwebealgen über längere Zeit zutrübt.
Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich durch einen persönlichen Fehler (falsche Düngung) verstärkt Schwebealgen,
seit gestern ist das Wasser wieder klar, ohne UVC... 

Der Bitron landet wahrscheinlich demnächst im Flohmarkt...,
für meine Zwecke gehts auch ohne.


----------

